# Songs about babies - Favourite upbeat songs about parenthood/babies/pregnancy?



## Whisper-ma-Phone (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey folks,

I'm organizing a maternity/babywearing fashion show and I'm looking for some great, and relevant, runway tunes. Any ideas?

So far I've got Stay Up Late by Talking Heads.

There MUST be more songs out there.

Please help!


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

"Pretty Baby" covered by Elizabeth Mitchell?


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

not specifically abotu babues but birrdhouse in your soul is really happy


----------



## Whisper-ma-Phone (Apr 10, 2006)

I've also added "Lady Madonna" to the list. Thanks for the ideas! Keep
'em coming!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Funny little frog by Belle and Sebastien.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

ben folds five has a song called "gracie girl" that is omg so awesomely beautiful. i also love baby mine (from the dumbo soundtrack). oh and of course beautiful boy.


----------

